# seminar



## Mao (May 14, 2002)

I was at a seminar by Hiroshi Ikeda this weekend. I was great! It was the annual Mayfair seminar at Oberlin College in Oberlin Ohio. I have been attending this one for several years and it is always great. Has anyone else had the opportunity to train with Ikeda Sensei? He is sthe #2 guy in the ASU. Mitsugi Saotome is the #1 guy.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2003)

> It was the annual Mayfair seminar at Oberlin College in Oberlin Ohio.



There must be another one coming soon then?


----------



## Mao (Apr 5, 2003)

Yes, in fact, it's a comin' and I'ma gonna be there.   
MAO


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Yes, in fact, it's a comin' and I'ma gonna be there.
> MAO *



Well do you have any information on this ?

Like Date?

Time?

Location? (* i.e. directions if not obvious *)

Thanks!
:asian:


----------



## Mao (Apr 6, 2003)

The Mayfair seminar is usually the 1st or 2nd weekend in May. Classes are usually on Fri. eve, Sat. a.m. and afternoon and again on Sun. a.m.. I can be more specific when the flyer actually comes out, or perhaps I'll check a website and see if the particulars are available yet. I will be glad to keep you informed though. 
Warm regards,
Dan Mc.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *The Mayfair seminar is usually the 1st or 2nd weekend in May. Classes are usually on Fri. eve, Sat. a.m. and afternoon and again on Sun. a.m.. I can be more specific when the flyer actually comes out, or perhaps I'll check a website and see if the particulars are available yet. I will be glad to keep you informed though.
> Warm regards,
> Dan Mc. *



Thank You Kind Sir :asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *The Mayfair seminar is usually the 1st or 2nd weekend in May. Classes are usually on Fri. eve, Sat. a.m. and afternoon and again on Sun. a.m.. I can be more specific when the flyer actually comes out, or perhaps I'll check a website and see if the particulars are available yet. I will be glad to keep you informed though.
> Warm regards,
> Dan Mc. *



I'm also looking forward to hearing about it!

And if you have any pictures, please post them if you can!!!!

/yari


----------



## Mao (Apr 7, 2003)

Coincidentally I recieved the flyer in todays mail regarding the Mayfair seminar. Heres the partic's...

Aikido Club of Oberlin is pleased to continue a 26 year tradition:
  A Weekend With Hiroshi Ikeda
        May 9-11, 2003
Friday, May 9- 7:00p.m. to 9:00p.m.
Saturday, May 10- 10:00a.m. to 12:00noon and 3:00p.m. to 5:00
Sunday, May 10- 10:00a.m. to 1:00p.m.

All classes held in the spacious Hales Gym at Oberlin College, Oberlin, Ohio. Seminar fee: $75., $30/day. Housing available. For directions or more info., contact Jim Klar at jklar@optiem.com or call 440-725-9494. All affiliations welcome. Aikido Club of Oberlin College is affiliated with Aikido Schools of Ueshiba, Mitsugi Saotome, Shihan.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 7, 2003)

Thank You Sir!
:asian:


----------



## Yari (Apr 8, 2003)

Thank You Mao.

Please tell us how it went when you come back!

/Yari


----------



## Mao (Apr 8, 2003)

Rich P.,
 You are most welcome.

Yari,
 I will. I hope you'll be patient as it isn't till May.


with respect,
MAO


----------



## Yari (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *Yari,
> I will. I hope you'll be patient as it isn't till May.
> 
> ...



Oh, I can wait, no problem.

/Yari


----------

